# Sony XES Z50 - full setup!



## Mahtey (Dec 23, 2007)

About 4 hours left

Sony XES System Brand New Never Used | eBay


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

wow how sweet that is


----------



## Sssjedi (Aug 28, 2008)

Amazing final price as well!


----------

